# Lemon Pepper/ Garlic Turkey Marinades



## mikhon (Nov 6, 2009)

*Lemon Pepper/Garlic Marinade*

3 tablespoons melted butter
1/3 cup maple syrup
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2/3 cup chicken stock
3 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon garlic power
2 teaspoons onion powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon finely ground black pepper
1 teaspoon Tabasco, or to taste (optional)

Combine ingredients into a small pan and cook over medium heat until well blended and all spices are dissolved. Allow marinade to cool to room temperature. After cooling, stir well before loading injector. This recipe makes enough marinade for an 8-15 lb turkey. After injecting, deep fry as normal. Yummy!

Hope you like this marinades for your turkey.

Turkey Deep Fryer - Turkey Marinades


----------

